# Abandoned Algarve, Portugal, October 2013



## Stealthstar79

It is amazing how many buildings were abandoned all over the resorts. Everywhere you looked there were farms, churches, houses, hotels, bars and clubs. 
You could spend all day exploring if you wished, but I assume most will be stripped, and empty of any possessions.
There was a huge number of homeless people on the streets and a problem with graffiti (most of which had a political agenda) and drugs.
Seems the buildings were home to the homeless with makeshift beds and drug use obvious. It did make the explores a little unnerving!
Seems since my last visit in 2009, the recession has hit Portugal hard, but still a beautiful place to visit for sunshine and great beaches.


The first building is a hotel, opened and closed, or built and never opened I am not sure, but if anyone is interested it's for sale! 














































































This building was a bar/restaurant


































This building stood next to the harbour of Portimao, I thought it was beautiful. The Pneus Mabor! I would have loved to see inside. Parts of the roof were collapsed which could be seen through the window from the street. Unfortunately no access..













Hope you enjoyed the pics..


----------



## flyboys90

Its quite alarming what has happened to parts of the EU.Ace pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nikokas

This is what happens where there is to much offer for the amount of tourists searching for it! Algatve has lost around 50% of hotel occupation in the last 10 years ...
Hey, I'm Portuguese and I haven't been to "prawn/shrimp land" (thst is what we call all the people going red instead of tanned) for at least 15 years!! 
If you want to see real Portugal and Derelict buildings that put these "in a pocket" ,and these are big and awsome, you have to go from Lisbon up !!!
Great picks!! They made me go on a nostalgic ride :/
Thanks!!!


----------



## The Wombat

Nice holiday splore


----------



## UrbanX

Wowwww!! That's lovely! I could deffo go for a couple of weeks there! 
Awesome pics as usual. 
Nikokas: When are you taking me?


----------



## Nikokas

Ah ah ah !!! I'll be heading home for Chistmas!! 
I already told you to come!!!
Thanks Stealthstar, you just "made my case" easier.


----------



## Nikokas

So, my uncle from Algarve is here in my house and he tells me that resort has been abandoned for at least 30 years and the Mabor for over 40 all due to disputes between brothers after "daddy's death" !!!!
If you go there again, my uncle also says, that the biggest concentration is in the Praia da Galé area !!!
Kisses from floaded Portugal


----------

